# Bà bầu ăn thịt mỡ có tốt không?



## MoonLight (5/6/18)

Bà bầu ăn thịt mỡ có tốt không? Nhiều bà bầu lo sợ ăn thịt mỡ không tốt cho thai nhi. Hãy tìm lời giải đáp trong bài viết chi tiết dưới đây.

*Bà bầu ăn thịt mỡ có tốt không?*
Thịt là thực phẩm không thể thiếu trong thai kỳ đối với các bà bầu. Tuy nhiên, nên ăn phần nạc hay mỡ, ăn nhiều thịt mỡ có tốt không luôn là thắc mắc với các bà bầu.



​
Thực tế, mỡ có trong thịt động vật dễ khiến cho bà bầu béo phì và tích tụ lại các độc tố trong huyết mạch. Do đó, bà bầu nên tránh các loại thịt có nhiều mỡ như: thịt cừu, thịt ngỗng, thịt vịt, lườn bò, sườn lợn hay thịt nướng …

*Cách bổ sung thịt trong thai kỳ giúp bà bầu khỏe mạnh*
Trong ba tháng đầu thịt có thể gây ra nôn mửa cho bà bầu hoặc chán ngán ăn uống. Lúc này cơ thể bà bầu chỉ cần bổ sung 10g protein mỗi ngày. Do đó, bà bầu lúc này không nên quá cố gắng để ăn thịt vì nghe rằng chúng tốt cho cơ thể bồi dưỡng.

Vào ba tháng giữa, mức protein bà bầu cần hàng ngày là 20g. Mẹ có thể tăng nhẹ khẩu phần ăn của mình. Bổ sung thịt vào thực đơn. Tuy nhiên nếu bà bầu không thích ăn thịt, cũng không nên ép bản thân mà hãy cố gắng bổ sung lượng protein này từ các nguồn thực phẩm đa dạng khác.

Ngoài ra, bà bầu cũng nên quan tâm đến cách chế biến thịt. Tốt nhất không chế biến với dầu mỡ kể cả khi bạn nướng hoặc rán. 

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

